# Not to brag but....



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

My goal for the season was a collared swan. Well its been accomplished. Second day of swan hunting!


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats great did you see many Swans my son has a tag where did ya go


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Give me pictures NOW!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm trying to upload the pics, however when i try to attach it i keep getting a message that the file is invalid. I'm using my phone, any suggestions?


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

quackcommander said:


> I'm trying to upload the pics, however when i try to attach it i keep getting a message that the file is invalid. I'm using my phone, any suggestions?


upload to photobucket then copy and paste image code.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

get photobucket! I used my phone to take this pic of my swan on halloween!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice collar man! Pretty bird!


----------



## Mud (Oct 28, 2011)

Very nice I've never even seen one with a coller luck is on your side


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Very Nice. Where was it tagged, the Tundra? What did the beak measure when you took it in?


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

If I remember right, blue collars with yellow numbers are out of western Alaska.


----------

